# How can I learn how to field dress animals...



## Pengyou (Nov 28, 2012)

My first need is for domestic animals - chickens and rabbits, but then I hope to keep a pig or two...maybe a sheep. Are there classes at community colleges that I can take? Co-ops?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

You Tube or find a hunter/farmer in your area to show you the ropes. Most people I know like to watch "greenhorns" get all messy while literally butchering their first couple critters


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

I learned red neck style and everyone else I know did it that way, See one do one. That being said part of my job is food procurement and safety so I had a very professional slaughter class by a Veterinarian they were very similar up until the inspection of meat They would look at lymph nodes heart lungs liver kidney everything except the intestines unless those had inflamed nodes, so what I am saying is hang out with a hunter if he doesn't dissect the organ meats don't eat it and know to dissect them, after a while youll know what a good heart looks like and what a not good heart looks like. Anything that was found was enough to toss some meat away inflamed nodes would drop that limb bad heart or heart worms whole thing was off limits. Not saying in a pinch you couldn't cook it out but if your not starving i dont recommend it.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Rabbit is super simple & done the same as a squirrel. Chicken its deciding whether you want to skin it or dip in boiling water then pull the feather out.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Pengyou said:


> My first need is for domestic animals - chickens and rabbits, but then I hope to keep a pig or two...maybe a sheep. Are there classes at community colleges that I can take? Co-ops?


Besides farmers and hunters you could check with your state Fish and Wildlife dept and slaughterhouses if any are in the area.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Best way to learn is roll up your sleeves and dig in. If you are planning on gutting a cow have a loader and a large trough ready. All animals are the same. When I gut a deer I lay them on their back on the side of a small hill. Then I spread their legs apart and very carefully make that first cut down by the genitals through the hide and muscle into the stomach cavity. After that you flip your drop point knife upside down and open everything up in a vertical line and stop at the sternum. DO NOT CUT INTO THE GUTS HERE. Now you roll the animal over on it's side and start pulling out of the carcass and allowing the entrails to roll out. Gravity will do alot of the work. Carefully trim away the membrane that runs along the spine. This holds everything in, don't cut the tenderloin that runs inside the carcass along either side of the spine. Now that all of the guts are loose, squeeze the colon, pushing everything out. Tie it off on the animal side and cut it. Remove the bladder and cut the esophagus allowing the entire gut pile to fall out. Now all you have to do is reach up into the thoracic cavity and remove the heart and lungs. Now you are done. I skin and butcher my own usually. I like well aged meat. The whole field dressing process takes me about 15 minutes now. I get quicker as the season progresses.

Place a trail camera over the gut pile so you can see all of the scavengers and predators show up.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

go to the library get a book -read it-then practice, practice , practice. everyone has a different way of doing things after you doing it a few times you will slide into the grove on how you like it.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

D0 a search on this forum- I posted a few weeks ago...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Best way to learn is roll up your sleeves and dig in. If you are planning on gutting a cow have a loader and a large trough ready. All animals are the same. When I gut a deer I lay them on their back on the side of a small hill. Then I spread their legs apart and very carefully make that first cut down by the genitals through the hide and muscle into the stomach cavity. After that you flip your drop point knife upside down and open everything up in a vertical line and stop at the sternum. DO NOT CUT INTO THE GUTS HERE. Now you roll the animal over on it's side and start pulling out of the carcass and allowing the entrails to roll out. Gravity will do alot of the work. Carefully trim away the membrane that runs along the spine. This holds everything in, don't cut the tenderloin that runs inside the carcass along either side of the spine. Now that all of the guts are loose, squeeze the colon, pushing everything out. Tie it off on the animal side and cut it. Remove the bladder and cut the esophagus allowing the entire gut pile to fall out. Now all you have to do is reach up into the thoracic cavity and remove the heart and lungs. Now you are done. I skin and butcher my own usually. I like well aged meat. The whole field dressing process takes me about 15 minutes now. I get quicker as the season progresses.
> 
> Place a trail camera over the gut pile so you can see all of the scavengers and predators show up.


Whoa Whoa Whoa

Wait a darn minute there CSI-Tech. I've been thinking all along you were this great white hunter, know all see all do all of the Tennessee Wilderness...I had put you on a pedestal akin to the legends of Davy Crockett et al.

Now I find out you are field dressing deer and not doing it correctly...

First thing I was taught to do...was to cut the testicles off, hide them in your pocket, then the first drunk bastard that passes out later that night at the campfire gets to wake up to some deer nuts dangling in his face! :21::21:


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Go to a tuxedo shop and tell them the size of the animal you want to dress. Then go outdoors and dress up the animal.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Have your Grandpa, Dad or Uncle teach you. You must know someone that can take care of themselves. Reading a book just doesn't cut it, IMO. You just need to dive in and get a little bloody, you'll learn after a few times. I'll leave it right there.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Whoa Whoa Whoa
> 
> First thing I was taught to do...was to cut the testicles off, hide them in your pocket, then the first drunk bastard that passes out later that night at the campfire gets to wake up to some deer nuts dangling in his face! :21::21:


Slippy is my brother by a different mother...


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

you could alot worse than watching a few youtube videos.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

There are in depth instructions given, with pictures, at other sites........


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

You should have a friend that is willing to help you out. Most of us enjoy helping someone learn. We have friends that have moved out by us from the city. It has been fun teaching and learning with them. I enjoy seeing the wonder in a young persons eyes when the dig in and get dirty with you. I see that same wonder in these adults that I have helped. I have also found that while explaining what is going on that I am reminded that I need to be doing it right. Most hunters in my area are happy to help just don't start with somthing as large as a beef.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

If you have a Tractor Supply store nearby, they have a "how to" book on butchering...I learned by watching my father and hunting buddies and of course by trial and error.


----------



## Pengyou (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks! Now I have a good idea of what to expect for a newbie. I wasn't thinking....I can go to my local wet market (I live in China) and watch them do small critters in - mainly chickens, ducks, pigeons, etc. I am sure if I ask around enough I can find a place that has rabbit.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Pengyou said:


> Thanks! Now I have a good idea of what to expect for a newbie. I wasn't thinking....I can go to my local wet market (I live in China) and watch them do small critters in - mainly chickens, ducks, pigeons, etc. I am sure if I ask around enough I can find a place that has rabbit.


Well then,I was going to offer to show you,but China is a bit of a drive/boat/flight from Michigan


----------

